

Show HN: Convenient way to shop for car repairs – Repairshift - rishabh0530
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Lid_YoxCLwEriK0AD3kFSYKuMOb3Bvxm_il_0irFvPo/viewform

======
rishabh0530
Here is a short clip giving overview of the app.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zjNN0ohy4k&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zjNN0ohy4k&feature=youtu.be)

We are trying to get feedback from the HN community.

Thanks

